# do boys pee more than girls???



## Mere (Oct 1, 2002)

(nak) my 2.5 wk ds is a super peer...he can soak through a newborn prefold in under an hour, sometimes less; i have to be super vigilant about making sure that every single speck of fabric is under the cover or else it wicks onto his clothing. last night he even soaked through two hemp doublers, a cpf, and an aristocrat! i really don't remember this much pee with dd, and she definitely never soaked through her aristocrat...here i thought thjose things were infallible! so, is it a baby-specific thing, a newborn thing, or just a boy thing??? will he slow down? if not, i'm clearly going to have to revamp my diapering system a bit...i don't know that a plain old prefold is going to cut it! for those of you who have super soakers and use prefolds, do you use a doubler every time?


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

My son is a light wetter.. but he was a heavier wetter until he was 4 months and then life got too busy for him to just lay and nurse all day! lol For us it was a phase, I don't know if that helps.


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

I have never had a girl so I have nothing to compare it too but both my sons are very heavy wetters. The store it all up and it comes out all at once in a giant flood!! They can be dry in a diaper for an hour or two and then the dam breaks and the diaper is soggy, wringing wet. Like I said, I don't have a girl but these boys sure can pee!!


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

My son did the same thing, until he was about 2 months old, then he slowed down and is what I consider him to be a moderate wetter.


----------



## GranolaMoon (Aug 29, 2003)

My ds started out as a peer extraordinaire also, I can't remember when that slowed down but now I'd call him a light to moderate wetter. He's exclusively breastfed at 5.5 months.


----------



## MamaDaednu (Apr 6, 2004)

Interesting question. I guess I'll get to compare when this baby is born.
DS has always been a heavy wetter. This was easy enough when he was in disposables but it keeps me busy now he's in cloth. He's 2.5yrs and drinks a lot of water, just like me.

~Daednu


----------



## NowOrNever (Sep 4, 2003)

My ds was a super-duper pee baby until he hit about 6 months. He pees more than his sisters did, though, for sure.


----------



## rad (Jan 21, 2004)

For our kids that was always the case. DS was and still is a super wetter. He can completely soak a premium CPF in one pee. DD on the other hand is a very light wetter and always has been.


----------



## pdxcdingmomma (May 8, 2004)

Well, both my boys are super-duper over-the-top all-out-crazy mega-man pee-ers!








Tristen can completely saturate 9 layers of hemp in about 15 minutes if he wants to. (Seriously!)
I've just had to go to sposies at night with both of them because I absolutely cannot make or buy anything to hold in all their pee without changing several times a night. Tristen regularly fills 2 disposables at night - those things end up weighing about 3 pounds each.

On the flip side, my niece, whom I babysit 2 days a week, pees like a little birdie.









So is it boys? Or just ours? Shall we sponsor a study?


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

niagra falls but then so were both my daughters so I think it is not a gender thing.


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

Holden is such a super soaker; he can wet through an FCB Nightlight with a heavy wetter insert and into the FB stuffed with 2 Joeybunz - and I still change him 2xs every night!!! McKenna, on the other hand, was dry at night from about 6 months on almost every night. I don't think it has anything to do wiht their genders; it has to do with their nursing habits. Kenna nightweaned herself at 9 weeks old - she always needed sleep more than food! She also only nursed every three hours (like clockwork) during the day from about 3 weeks old on. Holden, on the other hand, nurses round the clock, and sometimes will perma-nurse during the night for hours at a time.


----------



## mommies2blondies (May 3, 2004)

i'm not sure its related to sex of the child cuz i have 2 boys whose hbits are opposites.
when my oldest was in cloth he was a very very heavy and frequent wetter and only pooped every 2 days, but my youngest has always been a light wetter and poops about 4 times a day.
So even though they are both boys their habits are opposite


----------



## Spicey Momma (Jul 24, 2003)

I personally don't see a difference in my kiddos. However infant PFs are very tiny and not very absorbant IMO. When DD wore them she had to sleep in hemp. Once we sized up, she could sleep in a regular PF. We just started adding doublers (sherpa, not hemp) a few months ago. If you need to use hemp overnite, I would buy a yard or two and cut some 27 inch squares. That way you can use them as flats, and they will fit your baby at every weight. Hemp doesn't unravel, so you don't even have to sew.


----------



## mommajubilee (Jan 9, 2004)

nak

ds was a moderate pee-er, dd is a SUPERSOAKER!


----------



## Fisherb (Mar 25, 2004)

DS can fill (in his FB) at night -- a premium hemp prefold and 2 sherpa doublers... He also eats at night.

Actually, the above lasts from 8-3:30, then DH goes to work and changes him into pocket with hemp prefold (no doublers). At 7am, the second round is generally not full.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I only have one child so I have nothing to compare Ross to, but he drinks between 70 and 90 oz. a day. Not exaggerating!! He drinks more than any boy I've ever seen! And he's been like that since birth.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

I didn't use cloth until he was about a year old, but ds is only a moderate wetter. We have the rare soaked diaper, but have never really had problems with leaks.


----------

